# Buddy's Traditional Buck



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I know this buck is pretty traditional too -- being a nice 4 point and all, but I was referring to the Recurve bow. He sold his training wheels last year and it paid dividends. This is his first Big Game animal with his recurve. He was pretty excited. I posted this up in my photo contest post but figured it probably didn't get the attention it deserves hidden the the mix of another post. I'll get him to put together the whole story.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Outstanding!

Man, I didn't think those old bows had enough power or were fast enough to kill anything...

Nice buck!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

AWESOME BUCK! I'm thinking of doing the same thing. I want to go traditional pretty bad, just don't have the $ for a bow right now.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Bowdacious said:


> AWESOME BUCK! I'm thinking of doing the same thing. I want to go traditional pretty bad, just don't have the $ for a bow right now.


The bow he is using is a Samick. They are very reasonable priced. I was looking into getting one and probably will someday.


----------



## rdoggsilva (Apr 6, 2011)

Congrats on that buck and with a recurve. I also hunt with a Samick Sage, first new bow since 1974. They are a good bow for the money.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Sweet buck! and tradional to boot. Good job.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Very cool!! I wish I were man enough to carry a recurve......still need the training wheels. Can't wait to hear the entire story. Mind telling us the area he got that in?


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Mountain Time said:


> Very cool!! I wish I were man enough to carry a recurve......still need the training wheels. Can't wait to hear the entire story. Mind telling us the area he got that in?


I don't know exactly, somewhere in Sanpete County I think.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Awesome deer and a heck of an accomplishment. Better man then I getting it done with a rig like that. Maybe someday i'll give it a try


----------



## Ambush (Sep 22, 2011)

Great buck, especially with a recurve! I've toyed with the idea myself but haven't taken the plunge yet. One day...


----------

